
Ask HN: Is LinkedIn Premium Worth It? - zxcvvcxz
What has been your experience with it? What were your initial goals, and did Premium help? What features did you discover that were valuable?
======
rajman187
The only thing I did was find the hiring managers for jobs I was interested
in, but to be honest you don't even need premium for that. It's blending more
and more into some generic social media monstrosity and wild west playground
for recruiters to spam you even when disabling the option for hearing about
new opportunities.

------
CyberFonic
Dunno about premium, but as an infrequent user, I get the impression that
features that used to work, now require an upgrade to premium to activate.

Based on my perceptions, I won't be upgrading to premium.

